# RIDE Exile



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

45 degree thin Cap board.

Everything else about it looks fine, though.

JJ Thomas won X-Games gold and Olympic bronze on it in 02.

03 version is stiffer than the previous years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Cap board.


Please explain to a noob.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> 45 degree thin Cap board.


What does that mean?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cap is a construction type; basically the topsheet is molded to the steel edges.

Cheap, prone to delamination, and generally shitty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Cap is a construction type; basically the topsheet is molded to the steel edges.
> 
> Cheap, prone to delamination, and generally shitty.


But it was a $650 board back in the day 

I wonder what my $200 board is then


----------

